# John Deere 520 rewire



## jtoney45 (Jul 13, 2016)

My 520 was rewired to replace the generator with an alternator before I got my hands on it. 

The only issue is that now the tractor is burning out ignition coils and draining the battery if i leave it hooked up. I think this points to the rewiring not being done right, but I'm not sure where to start with that one. 

I found the original wiring schematic but am unsure about the changes needed due to the alternator change. Any help would be appreciated.

Jacob


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Brillman.com


----------

